# BN Pleco Picts



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Here are a couple picts of a BN pleco I purchased from nightowl1350 this past summer. 

you can see the bristles starting to come in on the close up.

I think I over exaggerated when I said he was 4"... more like 3".


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, I will try and get some of the pics of the ones I got.

They are getting LOTS of bristles on them now, especially the ones that I moved to the 90 gal.

EDIT: Here is one, the rest are hiding. I think I have one confirmed female as she is about as big as the males and no signs of bristles. There are 2 more that are still too small to tell at the moment and then there are like 8 of them that are confirmed males 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v98/neoskillz/IMG_0426_1.jpg

That pic is one of the ones that has the LEAST bristles... lol.

I will be trading a couple this Tuesday for females.


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hate to tell you Brian, but if it has bristles at all it will be a male. None of the females I have have bristles, nor anyone who has females from me. It seems like the ones that have matured have been mostly males.

Thanks for the pics guys! Great to see my babies in their new tanks.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Yea, I know.

I have one that is a female, it is about as big as the males and has no bristles at all.

There are still 2 that are kinda small, one is developing bristles and the other isn't. So I can only hope


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian said:


> Lol, I will try and get some of the pics of the ones I got.
> 
> They are getting LOTS of bristles on them now, especially the ones that I moved to the 90 gal.
> 
> ...


Well. My big male BN has Bristles that are at LEAST 1.5" long and he has easily 20 that branch off several times. Its quite the nice mane of bristles. He's a good 5" long too.

They say its the width of the bristles that counts though. Not the length. and how the fish uses them ...


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

*King Tiger and Albino BN*

These are a couple of mine.

I have a Queen Arabesque as well but no pics yet


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Suzanne said:


> These are a couple of mine.
> 
> I have a Queen Arabesque as well but no pics yet


Upon closer inspection the one on the right looks almost like a poorly marked clown pleco. The body shape corroborates that- being short and stalky. Alternatively it could be a tigrinis tiger pleco but this seems unlikely. There are still several other similarly marked plecos which it could be. A king tiger it aint though.


----------



## luvfishies (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh wook at the pwetty pwecos!

I luuuuuurve plecs.........awesome fishies.......

I got mine sent up from the States, as nobody "local" (read Toronto or Ottawa) seemed to have any when I wanted some. They're doing great! As are the starlights, and Claros.

Sorry, no pics


----------

